# Purchasing a UPS for the 508



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

We just got hit hard with a power outage and that got me thinking about getting UPSs for the 508s. What made this outage particularly bad was before the power went completely out, the power cycled several times off, on, off, on and off. As I type this the computer is running off a UPS battery.

I don't think those APC brick looking things would be enough. So I'm thinking more like a APC RS 1500VA LCD, but that has a step approximation sine wave output. More expensive models have a true sine wave output. I looked for the answer to these points, but didn't find a satisfactory answer.

I'm thinking that since I'm going to put one on the 508, I might as well get one big enough to handle a 240 watt LCD TV and not so much the AV receiver. Mainly to be able, in a reasonable amount of time, to use the TV to properly shutdown the 508. Perhaps with enough capacity to finish a soon to end recording with the TV and receiver turned off, and then power off the 508.

Anyone currently doing this and could you please provide the brand and model of UPS that you are using?

Thanks.

P.S. The power just returned and I'm back on the mains. Again, I'm not looking to keep the 508 running for hours, so much as I'm trying to keep the unit from repeatedly getting hit with the power going up and down.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

well - to be honest - I have 3 DVRs all on the same Cyber POwer 425 UPS - the main purpose was for the "short outage" - even so - it holds the DVRs for 15-30 minutes . Trying to go longer is kind of futile.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I tried using a UPS way back in 2000. It powered the tv fine but w/ the vcr, it made the display much brighter an the clock starting keeping time at the rate of 1 hour every half hour. Eventually the Dish receiver started to malfunction (a now very old 2800 model), to the point where it would only see odd transponders. Plugging the reciever into a powered multiswitch would switch that around to just the even transponders. Needless to say I stopped using it.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

scooper said:


> well - to be honest - I have 3 DVRs all on the same Cyber POwer 425 UPS - the main purpose was for the "short outage" - even so - it holds the DVRs for 15-30 minutes . Trying to go longer is kind of futile.


As I mentioned, I'm not trying to finish a 2 hour movie on a UPS. Instead I'm trying to stop any damage that might occur when the power repeatedly goes off and on before finally going out completely. That's what it did this last time and that can't be good for the electronics. When the power did return, the 508 had a hard time acquiring the satellites. Took several times going through the 5-levels-of-wait before the picture returned. A graceful shutdown would have prevented that.

So you say you own a Cyber Power UPS, 425 watt model, I'll have to look into their products. I'm mostly familiar with APC products.



shadough said:


> I tried using a UPS way back in 2000. It powered the tv fine but w/ the vcr, it made the display much brighter an the clock starting keeping time at the rate of 1 hour every half hour. Eventually the Dish receiver started to malfunction (a now very old 2800 model), to the point where it would only see odd transponders. Plugging the reciever into a powered multiswitch would switch that around to just the even transponders. Needless to say I stopped using it.


Do you suppose that might have happened due to the type of AC output from the UPS? Or, do you suppose it had more to do with the older DISH receiver?

I'm told that pure sine wave is really the way to go, but I see from the Cyber Power website that the UP425 UPS that scooper is using has a simulated sine wave output. Not sure which type of simulated sine they mean. I also see that their prices are a bit more reasonable than APC.

Anyone else using a UPS care to share what they are using?

Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Like you said - all I'm trying to do with the UPS on my DVRs is to prevent the up/down/up/down thing, and to yes - minimize the 5 steps to acquiring satellite. And yes - you're probably right, a true sine wave would be better, but this is working for me.

I would look for a UPS that supports ethernet over powerline now, if you have a VIP


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information. No VIP receiver yet, can't afford one. Looking around the Cyber Power site I found the *CP1500AVRLCD* over at Newegg to be quite interesting. A similar APC model at Newegg, the *BR1500LCD*, according to the specs, the Cyber Power has a better Joules rating for slightly less money.

My concern is that I hadn't heard of Cyber Power before. I don't know what their products are like in the long run or anything about their support. While not a total deal breaker, it's like stepping off into the abyss.

Another concern I have is interference. Shadough made a good point with his receiver having problems. While I think that may have more to do with the vintage of his equipment at the time, I do wonder how well shielded the units are since it will be close to the LCD TV. Perhaps directly behind the LCD TV on the TV stand (the Cyber Power is narrower and would fit). The case looks like plastic and that can't be good for controlling EMI/RFI. Have you noticed any issues in this regard?

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've noticed no untoward issues since I plugged my DVRs into the UPS. Not to my LCD TV either. YMMV.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm using an Ultra RCD-UPS1025D on a 508. Works fine. Holds the 508 and a 30" LCD TV for 20 minutes or so. Got it from Tiger I think.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I always thought it had something to do w/ the power level coming out of the UPS which was truly 90volts whereas your standard electrical outlet, although should be 90volts, is usually lower w/ all the other 'things' running on the same circuit at the same time. Allthough I'm also pretty sure the antiquated(sp?) equipment had a lil something to do w/ it, but this was back in the year 2000, the 2800 model wasn't ALL that vintage.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If you're only getting 90VAC out of your outlets, you've got serious problems. You should be getting 115-120VAC consistantly. My UPS kicks in below 100VAC and boosts it back to 115-120.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Alright, the important things when buying a UPS is stuff like AVR. Auto Voltage Regulator. The reason it's important is due to what you plug things into.

Things that are highly sensitive to voltage changes, like tvs, computers, microwaves, need avr. Anything with semiconductors. Anything analog or old stuff don't need it.

But if you are also backing up a tv I'd find one with avr.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

ok 120volts then, i dont know where that 90 came from


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

@*scooper*: That is reassuring to know that there were no issues. This is particularly important when the device that is being powered by the UPS is only a few inches away.

@*SayWhat*: I did a Google search for "RCD-UPS1025D" with and without the "Ultra" to see the details of that specific UPS and the only return was this thread.

@*shadough*: I wish it was 90VAC, we'd all be paying less on our electricity bills. 

@*Zellio*: Between the two models I listed before, it looks like the Cyber Power CP1500AVRLCD has AVR. I could not find AVR associated with the APC BR1500LCD.

I have read that AVR can cause some problems with certain types of UPS's and power supplies that use a certain design of active Power Factor Correction (PFC). In these situations, a UPS with a pure sine wave output should be used. Neither one of the listed models above have an output of pure. The APC UPS that was running this computer when the power failed occurred does have a pure sine wave, but APC doesn't make this model anymore and it's replacement, according to reviews, eats batteries.

I also noticed that neither one of these UPS models has replacement batteries available at Newegg. Again, not a deal breaker, but it would require purchasing batteries from an unfamiliar web site.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Check TigerDirect, they may have a different model number now.


----------

